# Post pictures?



## dthornton (Jul 30, 2017)

Okay guys - I'm not very computer literate, so I need a little help here. How do I attach photos off of my iPad onto a post? Thanks for the help!


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 30, 2017)

First off are you using it as you would a computer or did you download the app like I have on my iPhone?


----------



## dthornton (Jul 31, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> First off are you using it as you would a computer or did you download the app like I have on my iPhone?



I'm just bringing it up on my browser.


----------



## HandyOne (Aug 1, 2017)

How to insert photos in text directly from your computer/tablet/phone.

1. Find the paperclip on the icon bar above.
2. Click on it and for each of the 10 Choose File buttons, you can find one on your computer for uploading.
3. After all are chosen, click on the upload button.
4. The box will now show again and you can close it.
5. Write your text and have your cursor where you want a photo, click on the paperclip and see your uploaded photos, chose the one you want.
6. Continue doing that until all are used. (If you do not insert between text, they will all show up at end of post.)
7. You can do up to 10 per post.


----------



## dthornton (Aug 1, 2017)

Angie said:


> How to insert photos in text directly from your computer/tablet/phone.
> 
> 1. Find the paperclip on the icon bar above.
> 2. Click on it and for each of the 10 Choose File buttons, you can find one on your computer for uploading.
> ...



Thank you, Angie!


----------

